# John 12:32



## cih1355 (Oct 20, 2005)

John 12:32 says, "And I, if I am lifted up from the earth, will draw all men to myself". What does, "draw all men to myself", mean?


----------



## Saiph (Oct 20, 2005)

All "types" of men without distinction. But not all men without exception.

Chrysostom and Theophylact say that this word "all" refers to all nations: that is, not only to the Jews.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 20, 2005)

Grammatically, all can also mean 'all kinds of'. 

http://www.custance.org/old/grace/ch8.html


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 20, 2005)

G3956
Ï€Î±Í‚Ï‚
pas
pas
Including all the forms of declension; apparently a primary word; all, any, every, the whole: - all (manner of, means) alway (-s), any (one), X daily, + ever, every (one, way), as many as, + no (-thing), X throughly, whatsoever, whole, whosoever.

Obviously, the definition must be applied in light of the other harmonies of truth. See as well:

G2889
ÎºÎ¿ÌÏƒÎ¼Î¿Ï‚
kosmos
kos'-mos
Probably from the base of G2865; orderly arrangement, that is, decoration; by implication the world (in a wide or narrow sense, including its inhabitants, literally or figuratively [morally]): - adorning, world.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 20, 2005)

And, in the context, Jesus' speech begins (see verse 20) when certain Greeks, come to worship at the feast, entreated Philip, saying, "Sir, we would see Jesus." So, in the context, he clearly has an extravagant vision, one that easily encompasses the breadth of Isaiah's many universalistic passages (note the references to Isaiah in the final verses of the chapter, that summarize Jesus' public ministry and message). Univesalistic in the sense of world-wide, but not every individual; for one example see Is. 55:5.


----------

